# H/K and BFD question



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello, I'm new here 

I've got a fairly nasty room that I've decide to try and EQ on for the sub. I purchased a FBQ2496 that I'll be using after reading the help doc on the REW interface. The room is fairly large.. 25x25x10. It has no back wall as it opens to a bar area which opens to the kitchen.. so the room is actually about 70ish feet long.

I have an svs Ultra placed into a semi false corner.. its the lip that the bar sets up on. ITs in the "rear" of the room and helps a bit with bass extension. The room is all hardwood although I have a pad and rug on about 60% of the 25x25 area. A sofa and a few seating areas. I can't treat the room because of WAF. This is not my theatre room so I'm ok with that. I realize im not going to get HT thundering bass here.. I'm just looking for a bit of punch for music and when using the plasma for movies for the kids, and when guests are over.

Hence the BFD. My question is that the HK has a fairly good RoomEQ. It does a good job above say 200hz and not all that great below. I'd like to keep using it but I'm not sure how to integrate it with the BFD. Should I just turn the roomEQ off in teh HK? Shoudl I let the HK do its thing then set up my house curve on the BFD? I imagine setting up a house curve on the BFD first then roomEQing with the HK would destroy the house curve?

Any suggestions/experience with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Shoudl I let the HK do its thing then set up my house curve on the BFD?


Yeah, that's what I would do.

Run the HK EQ with the BFD filters all off and then do an REW sweep to see how it looks. 
Then use REW and the BFD to set filters to smooth the 15Hz to 200Hz area (and add a house curve if desired)...

brucek


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow. That was fast. Thanks.

Now I just have to wait till friday and the UPS man :run:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Question.. am I going to need some CleanBoxes to go from RCA->XLR or cause i just use a rca->14" converter? Reason I'm asking I know that XLR (pro) requires a high level signal than what home (rca) puts out... I'm not sure about on the 1/4" side though?

Help?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> am I going to need some CleanBoxes to go from RCA->XLR


No, the BFD employs electronically servo-balanced inputs and outputs on its XLR and 1/4" TRS connectors. 

This allows you to use regular RCA cables to and from the BFD by using RCA to 1/4" mono TS adapters like these:











Then simple use the level switch on the back of the BFD to switch from Pro levels of +4dBU to Consumer levels of -10dBV....

The hookup of the BFD (and REW if used) is as shown below:










It would be worth while reading the well written
REW Help Files

brucek


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I read the help files. I didnt catch the part where the BFD has a switch that lets you set the input voltages. That was the real meat of my question, which you more than covered 

Thanks much.


----------

